# Need a garden shed - help



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Any idea of the best place to buy one? 

Will the place install?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Ace and Carrefour have some usually, though Ace Festival City were out of them a couple of weeks ago when I was in. This place does a wide range and I'm told better quality. Haven't gotten round to buying one myself yet.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Try the Garden Centre on Shk Zayed road.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Also try https://www.facebook.com/Shadeandstore


----------

